# Good News!! Peter's Home!! (Thurs 20th August)



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*GOOD NEWS!! *

As of 3.00pm today, Peter is back home, pain more under control but still evident!  Original plans were along the lines that he might come home at the weekend. :roll:

I was at the house, still working on the kitchen, when Chris took a call and then said, "Peter's coming home today! I'm picking him up at 2 o'clock." 

By 3 o'clock, he was there. Totally exhausted, but so pleased to be back home.  Once he'd got his breath back, he explained to Sandra and me what he was looking forward to:

*Having a cup of tea within minutes of asking, courtesy of Chris.  
Having decent food, courtesy of Chris.  
Having friends round for a chat, any time.  
Going to the pub for a meal, with Chris.  
Going on the Cleethorpes Light Railway with Chris and having a meal at the little pub at one end.  
Being able to get on the web and exchange messages through MHF...  *

By the time we left, he'd got his cup of tea, inspected the kitchen thus far, had a laugh and a joke, and just seemed so delighted to be back home. 

Welcome home Peter. :wave:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Home*

Glad to hear you home Peter, a much better place to be?

Thanks for the update Norm.

Best Regards,
Mr. & Mrs. TM


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Thats great.....can I stop waving yet, my arm's beginning to ache. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Home*

Hello Peter

I bet you feel twenty times better simply by being at home.

Russell


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

As waving :wave: was the idea of Frank (Sallytrafic), I think he should decide when we should cease. :lol: Such responsibility!! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Not cutting the grass then. I always have to. Welcome back to civilisation and you can't beat decent pub food. Hope it don't hurt too much. Love to all Puss.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hello Peter

WELCOME HOME PETER & hello again to Chris. So much more therapeutic to be in your own home. We have been away so only just catching up. Your kitchen must be enormous for Uncle Norm to still be fitting it. Such a good friend. Thankyou Norman and Sandra for helping such a lovely couple. We feel so helpless living here on the South Coast. 

Take care both of you . You are always in our thoughts and pray that your pain may be managed as much as possible so that you can go on enjoying being with your friends, enjoying a meal or drink in the pub etc. 

Elizabeth & George


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am delighted to read that news - I am sure that all of the things he is looking forward to will be completed as and when energy levels permit!

I hope that Chris will be able to keep up with Peter's requests - if not I sure there are people in the locality who would like nothing better than an excuse to go on the Cleethorpe Railway and stop for a meal at the end!

It is really good news to have you around again, Peter, UncleNorm has been doing his best to keep us informed for which we are all really grateful.

Keep it up, but don't try to do too much all at once!

Dave (and Lesley - but she's at work at the moment!)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Not much to ask for Peter, I am sure Chris will oblige.

well done mate.

regards

dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im so pleased to hear my pal is back home and safe. :lol: 
Im now classed as Terminal so I need your backup again sweetie as this is a big blow to me and my family.
Come and hold my hand while I continue to travel this journey.
My doc has said to Ray to let me do what I please so I ate a lovely sugary doughnut today---mmmmm are you having a cream cake to :lol:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hiya peter welcome home. Hopefully someone will point you in the direction of the waving thread that Frank started. I canny find it.

Mavis sweetie, hope you are ok, must be hard hearing that word but you are a happy and positive spirit, thinking of you.


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi Peter,
We were both very pleased to hear that you are back home,
how is Chris coping with all of your demands? :roll: :lol: 

Hope to see you posting soon,
love Pat and Terry.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't know you Peter other than from your contribution on here but I'm glad your home again with your family.  Best wishes.

Mavis that's such brave way to talk about it but I have a feeling your not surprised. I know that all your cyber mates will be routing for you and I hope you can remain positive and give it a hard time.
Have another doughnut if you want  

This forum is such a special place to be I have realised and I'm glad I became a very small part of it.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's Frank's waving thread Peter.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-682427.html#682427

There are a few really good ones in there.

All the very best - there's nothing like a nice cuppa in your own armchair is there!! :wink:  

Dave


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Peter & Chris,

Been working outside in extreme temperatures, slowly becoming delerious, and dehydrated. 
Rita and I are so glad to hear that you are home again, in the arms of Chris, and looking forward to your time together.

*Norman & Sandra*, many thanks for the update.

*Mavis*, my wee petal, I am so lost for words. 

Most on here who know me, will be saying to themselves, "that'll be a first for him then". 

Jock.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Pete,

Glad to here you are at home again, try not to work Chris to hard 8O :lol: take care of yourself.
Cheers for the update Norm :wink: 

Steve & Catherine


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Its great news that you are back hope Peter.




Richard...


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome home, Peter  

Mavis - PM on the way.

Gerald


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Glad to hear you are home
Best wishes to you both

Pete


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Great news Peter, glad your back home. 

I bet your pecker has never been so up :lol:


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Welcome home Peter, I am so glad that we are kept up to date with your news.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Once again UncleNorm, thanks for the update. 

This is good news!  

As they say "home is where the heart is"......no better place to be! :wink: 


Keith and Ros


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Welcome home Peter. :wave:

enjoy, enjoy, :wave:

So much better to be home with Chris and able to do just what you like


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Peter and Mavis

My thoughts and prayers go to you both. :wave: :wave:

Irishhomer


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*eb'ers*

Greetings,

It so good to be back home from hospital, as there was mot much they could do, I am present fighting an infection from within, the CT scan has also diagnosed a definite growth on the tumour and the docotor is concerned over cererblal metastites.

I need to have one more CT scan to determine the state of my insides, they may fit a stent through with surgery if that is an option to help me through my pain.

I have an appointment with the encologist to determine future use of chemotherapy as it doesnot appear to be doing any good at the moment.

It is heart warming to read all your posts and the nice messages, Uncle Norm has been showing them to Chris.

But thank you, Jock'n'Rita Unclenorm, Terry'n'Pat and Leok, you have been so good to us, and thank you to Mavis, GerraldandAnnie, Irishomer, Zulrita, KeiththeBigUn, Rowley, ****, leapy, Richard and Gill, Catherine and steve,

Thank you for your help UncleNorm, LeoK, Jock'n'Rita............

............and thnaks to everyone out there for supporting us everystep of the way, we may have missed a few people off.

I hope you are fighting through this Mavis and remaining proactive all te time,


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Peter

I was just about to go to bed, and saw your post. It's heartwarming to hear from you again, and to see that waving hand as an avatar.

We're so sorry to hear about your continuing problems, but we know you're a damned good fighter, and if anyone can get through this, you can.

Our thoughts are with you and Chris, and it's great to see both yours and Mavis's threads continuing to be up there at the top of the list, and to see the mass of waving smilies on so many signatures.

Keep strong, Peter :wink: 

Gerald and Annie


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: eb'ers*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> It so good to be back home from hospital, as there was mot much they could do, I am present fighting an infection from within, the CT scan has also diagnosed a definite growth on the tumour and the docotor is concerned over cererblal metastites.
> 
> ...


Peter it is lovely to hear from you and to know you have still got the fight as that gives me such hope.
I have found it bad to cope this week as the news has made it hard to eat and I feel sick all the time I have to get my pecker up again and get back to my happy self again. :lol: 
Pete keep fighting and I hope you will have a better week ahead.
There ae so many lovely friends on MHF we cant let all their love go to waste so lets stand together and fight. :dmage: :druid:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Great to hear from you Peter.
I bet there was another thing you missed while in hospital?


Your own toilet :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Waving back

Mavis you're still using your own toilet so be thankful for small mercies  and long may it continue :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Enjoy the doughnuts

Pat and Chris


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: eb'ers*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> It so good to be back home from hospital, as there was mot much they could do, I am present fighting an infection from within, the CT scan has also diagnosed a definite growth on the tumour and the docotor is concerned over cererblal metastites.
> 
> ...


Hi Peter & Chris,

It is so good to see you posting on here again. :thumbright:

Thankyou both for the kind words, and to Mavis too. If we, as humans, can't go through this lifetime without trying to help or support others less fortunate than ourselves, there doesn't seem to be much point in being here, as it's can't all be self self self.

The other side of the coin too of course, is that very often, if people don't talk about the problems, or ask for help, others won't know, thereby leaving themselves in isolation. That is sad,............but thankfully, not for "our" Peter & Chris, nor "our" Mavis & Ray.

Kindest regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hiya everyone! I popped round to see Peter and Chris yesterday lunch-time. They were just going to the pub for a meal!! :roll: 

I was invited to join them so off we went. It was great to see Peter using his sticks to enter the building; last time, he was in a wheelchair. 

The food was simple but good. As usual, he ate the lot! So far, they've eased his pain situation and got his appetite back on track. So that's good news. :wink:


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the update U. Norm.

We'll all keeping thinking of Peter and Chris and keep waving :hello2:

Catz


----------

